# [60 l] Wuthering Hill



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, I'd like to present my new tank, here is a short specification:

Size: 56x30x36 [cm]
Volume: 60 l
Lighting: 3x15W (Sylvania Activa) [t8]
Filtration: Hagen AquaClear Mini
Temperature: AquaEl 50W heater
Substratum: sand
Fertilization: DIY firtelizer without N, P, K

Plants:
1. Taiwan moss
2. Erect moss
3. Singapore moss
4. Xmass moss
4. Pellia
5. Microsorum "Narrow leaf"
6. Fontinalis antipyretica

Animals:
10x Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "Fire Red"

What do u think about it?


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Very unique aquascape, looks great!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks great but ought to look better with a black background.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The moss collection you have in that tank is nice, the shrimps will love you, the scape is indeed really unique!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the left is starting to grow out pretty nicely.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Very unique. I actually think I prefer the white background. It makes me think of white sandy beaches and tropical water. I'm not sure how I feel about the back left right now...


----------



## tonchiii (Mar 22, 2005)

name of the white substrate
:axe: :axe: :axe:


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

it looks nice but i think you have a lot of wood there and it makes your tank look too full.for me remove the pieces in the right corner and put a stem plant and add some foreground plants.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I would like to see a picture of the shrimp!


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thats a cool looking moss tank you go there,I like the branchy driftwood gives a nice effect


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have to agree with antreasgr... The wood is very over powering, removing the piece to the right rear and planting stem & Rosette plants would balance the aquascape out.

Kudos to trying a different look... I do like the mosses


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't know. I kind of think all that wood gives it a nice mangrove-esque feel


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i agree its very nice looking tank but i think with all that wood his choices on other plants is limited.
still a very nice and diffrent tank!!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't know about others but I've always had this question plaguing in my head. Besides the obvious method of planting different kind of mosses in separate tanks, what do you do to avoid this mix-up when you plant all of them in one tank? I too have more than one kind of moss but have limited space at home so getting a new tank to plant moss species individually is impossible. Or maybe you don't really care if you have them mixed up? 





Paul


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

SurWrathful said:


> Don't know about others but I've always had this question plaguing in my head. Besides the obvious method of planting different kind of mosses in separate tanks, what do you do to avoid this mix-up when you plant all of them in one tank? I too have more than one kind of moss but have limited space at home so getting a new tank to plant moss species individually is impossible. Or maybe you don't really care if you have them mixed up?


I think that moss should be not trimming but you have to simply tear out all part of moss you wanna trim so that small piecies of moss won't mix. I think that after few months I will have to tie moss once again or do some new arrangement.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

wonderful tank ... really unique. perhaps a little anubias nana will make the tank looks better? just a little here and there ... 

anyway i love the sight of ur wood n moss.really looks natural


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

nevada said:


> wonderful tank ... really unique. perhaps a little anubias nana will make the tank looks better? just a little here and there ...
> 
> anyway i love the sight of ur wood n moss.really looks natural


I guess anubias even some little species might looks like a big plants in small tank.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

oopss , sorry ... i forgot about the tank size  it looks big in the picture. how about cryptocroni wendittii? or other species from cryptocroni ...


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

nevada said:


> oopss , sorry ... i forgot about the tank size  it looks big in the picture. how about cryptocroni wendittii? or other species from cryptocroni ...


 Cryptocoryne isnt a good species of plant to plant it in sand.

Latest foto of tank:









Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "Fire Red"


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

What a difference the rasboras make! Now I get a better feel for the scale of the tank. The rocks seem more prominent in the newest photo also. The moss also filled in a bit.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks great! The amount of wood is perfect (gives a nice feeling of structure, especially since the whole focus is about the habitat among the branches). I prefer plants to compliment the hardscape, rather than vice-versa (which seems to be the prevailing attitude among hobbyists).


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

the fish really compliment well with the aquascaping  good one!


----------

